# Things you'll never hear said on Woodbarter



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2014)

Things you'll never hear said on Woodbarter......

I have too much lumber

I couldn't possibly find a use for a larger saw/lathe/planer/sander, etc.

I have too many clamps

That burl is waaay too big

Anyone got any more?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2014)

@Kevin loves monkeys.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2014)

@SENC is a nice guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2014)

Save a tree, hug a wood worker..........

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 11, 2014)

No thanks, you can just go ahead and haul that very large spalted maple log to the stump dump, I don't really have a use for it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2014)

I have too much free time.
I have too much money.
Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Final Strut (Dec 11, 2014)

Does this shop apron make me look fat?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## frankp (Dec 11, 2014)

I've finished all my projects.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Funny 2


----------



## bluedot (Dec 11, 2014)

My wife says buy all the wood you want we can always use more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 5


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 11, 2014)

I spend too much time on Woodbarter!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Great Post 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2014)

If only my shop were smaller!
Oh that's just a pile of useless cocobolo I was going to throw out.
Here, put your soda can on that bandsaw table.
I don’t need any more tools for Christmas.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> Boy my shop is clean!
> 
> I have too many clamps
> 
> ...



Perhaps ........I get nervous when my shop is dirty ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2014)

I made too much sawdust.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kenbo's shop could be cleaner...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2014)

There's that pencil, just where I remembered it being!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## EricJS (Dec 11, 2014)

I'll pass on that burl. It's just way too ugly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't need any more of cliffs hrb or snakewood, it's just average

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2014)

Pshaw.... @Molokai 's knives are ugly, I would not want one of them.  


amirite!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm going to burn this wood

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey honey, I'm just going out to the shop for a few minutes, I won't be long!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## TimR (Dec 11, 2014)

I think it's about time I make some room in my shop for my wife to work on crafts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## SENC (Dec 11, 2014)

Tclem said:


> @SENC is a nice guy


WAY too many liked, agreed, or thought this was funny. I'm gonna have to change my ways!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> WAY too many liked, agreed, or thought this was funny. I'm gonna have to change my ways!


See what we think about you. Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am going to turn on my lathe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I am going to turn on my lathe.


Yeah we know that thing you picture was just a catch all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 11, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I am going to turn on my lathe.



What? and give up that perfectly good sawhorse?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 11, 2014)

I have way too much shop storage space.
My wood shed is too big.
I have enough old iron.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm donating all my curly koa to charity . . . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't like Desert Ironwood Burl. Or any Desert Ironwood for that matter or Tony @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 11, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I'm going to burn this wood


Kevin has said that... He almost made everybody cry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 11, 2014)

@Kevin doesn't send out enough wood when you buy from him (or most anyone here, for that matter).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 11, 2014)

Brink, you gorgeous hunky-hunk

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm donating all my curly koa to charity . . . . .



Just changed my name to Charity!!!

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2014)

My band saw is too big
I hate this damn wood , It has way to much color in it.
I wish all the wood I owned was straight grained.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2014)

You know, that Tony is a smart guy, I always listen to him! (either Tony, take your pick).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2014)

I will never buy another piece of burl

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Kenbo's shop could be cleaner...



Somehow, I knew this was coming........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 11, 2014)

Tony said:


> You know, that Tony is a smart guy, I always listen to him! (either Tony, take your pick).


Now, that was below the belt. All our Tonys are bright, upstanding citizens that don't deserve to be picked on. They also remind me of EF Hutton.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Dec 12, 2014)

You're right, I live in Texas, but my heart and soul are in Bayonne.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 24, 2014)

I always know exactly where my measuring tape is.
It's to bright in the shop I need to get rid of some of the lights.
Have way to many electrical outlets in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm going to woodcraft just to look around...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going to woodcraft just to look around...




I bet Marc will only go to woodcraft to look around

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

Henry is sending Kevin his stash of CK because he simply realizes it's the right thing to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going to woodcraft just to look around...



My wife started staying in the car when we stop at Woodcraft or Rockler. I finally had to remember to roll the windows down a bit for her.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2016)

Not mine....she goes in with me now. That way she can scoot me out if I'm snoopin too long....as usual....


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Not mine....she goes in with me now. That way she can scoot me out if I'm snoopin too long....as usual....



Mine tried that, I threw a tantrum once, rolling on floor, kicking and yelling. Now she leaves me alone to shop

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

Erik lowered his prices. A little . . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Feb 20, 2016)

Brink, do you want cash or money order? And please, keep in touch.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

Brink, that's a really great design on that table and should last for generations.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 20, 2016)

No baby that lfrb doesn't have wood in it....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 20, 2016)

I love particle board 
Does anyone have some OSB pen blanks for sale ?
I hate this 80 degree weather in February in Texas ... I'm moving up north to a place that's below freezing 10 months out of the year with 10ft snow drifts ....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 20, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> I hate this 80 degree weather in February in Texas ... I'm moving up north to a place that's below freezing 10 months out of the year with 10ft snow drifts ....



I say that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 20, 2016)

Heads up everyone, we're moving!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

Brink said:


> Heads up everyone, we're moving!
> 
> View attachment 97806



I'm sure that @Kevin 's liquidation sale as he gets ready to run for the hills will mean some great sales to all of us.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going to woodcraft just to look around...



I went into Woodcraft once without buying anything. Every other time it's been an about $100 trip and usually it's more expensive at Woodcraft if Katy comes in with me - she'll usually pick out a few blanks and kits she'd like me to make for her! She gets scared whenever we stop at Rockler because I usually go straight to the clearance section and walk out with an armful of stuff...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Does anyone have some OSB pen blanks for sale ?



Lol....I'm stealing that one and plastering it all over the pen turners clubs on fb. 
Hahahahaaa


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Does anyone have some OSB pen blanks for sale ?



Um, It actually makes some really cool pens, I do the carpenter's pencil in it and can't keep them in stock......

I pick up damaged glue-lam beams and cut them out of the center

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2016)

Oops...I didn't mean to be highest bidder for that wood, honey. It was an accident....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2016)

My wife loves it when when there's sawdust in the kitchen....



And the hallway....


And the living room....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2016)

I think I'll clean up around my shop....


----------



## Brink (Feb 20, 2016)

@Kevin just used me to mop the court at the WB benefit 1 on 1 basketball tournament.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

Brink said:


> @Kevin just used me to mop the court at the WB benefit 1 on 1 basketball tournament.



I was a starter on the All Star basketball team in Atsugi Japan in 6th grade. I got game. This is my cousin - a guy by the name O'Spud - cause we're both Irish.





The Irish guy is the one on the right. He's my cousin. I got game . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

